# 2x12 Cabinet - Orange, Engl or Mesa ?



## Buro (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi, I have a MB Single Rectifier Head with Marshall 1960B cabinet loaded with Celestion G12T-75 , but i need 2x12 cab. I´m decided between Engl 212 pro, Orange PPC212, PPC 212 Open back and Mesa rectifier Horizontal. Which from those you are advise? I asking here, because I don´t have chance it before buying. So I want some advice.
Thanks


----------



## petereanima (Nov 27, 2009)

i would track it down to the Mesa and the standard Orange 212.

i wouldnt go for the openback if you are a high gain/metal player, and the Engl in combination with the Recti (altough i can only judge from the DUAL recti in combination wiht the Engl cab) was WAY too aggressive in the highend/treble.


----------



## thesimo (Nov 27, 2009)

dunno but id go with closed back, I use the Orange PPC212.


----------



## TJey (Nov 28, 2009)

Harley Benton 2x12 /w celestion vintage 30's 

can be bought -> http://thomann.de


----------



## Buro (Nov 28, 2009)

TJey said:


> Harley Benton 2x12 /w celestion vintage 30's
> 
> can be bought -> http://thomann.de



Sold Out


----------



## kazE (Nov 28, 2009)

Vader 2x12.


----------



## Rotatous (Nov 28, 2009)

^+1


----------



## Collapse (Nov 28, 2009)

vader


----------



## kazE (Nov 28, 2009)

And it's not just because I own one. They really do sounds awesome, and even if you don't like the stock custom Eminence Legends (what is wrong with you?!) the speakers can always be swapped. Anyone will tell you, they are built 110% solid.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 29, 2009)

Be sure to check out Avatar. They have $350 2x12s, or more options starting at $360.

For the Orange style 2x12, they start at $430, and Bogner style at $390.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 29, 2009)

Mesa > Mesa is one of the best sounds you will ever hear, do yourself a favour and get the Mesa 212


----------



## Buro (Nov 29, 2009)

pink freud said:


> Be sure to check out Avatar. They have $350 2x12s, or more options starting at $360.
> 
> For the Orange style 2x12, they start at $430, and Bogner style at $390.



I don´t find a seller of avatar in Europe


----------



## Winspear (Nov 29, 2009)

I've gotta vouch for the Orange. Go with a closed back if you pick that. These things are damn solid and beefy, and I'd think the construction on these will keep that beef there even though they are half the size of mine. Also the weight will actually be managable on a 212


----------



## metulkult (Nov 29, 2009)

the diezel 2x12 is by far the most amazing cabinet i have ever played through. thus, is why i own one.
i use a peavey triple XXX, which dialed right, sounds alot like a rectifier. (unfortunately for me, ahaha, i'm not a fan of the rectumfriers)
i picked mine up at an absolute steal, 375$, but it's definitely worth the 800-900 or whatever then runf or.


----------



## Ultraworld (Nov 29, 2009)

I use a Recto 2x12 with a Legacy 2x12 on top


----------



## Meldville (Nov 30, 2009)

My .02 - Orange all the way. I have a PPC212 and it sounds absolutely amazing. Played my Engl through it at prac yesterday (usually have it paired with my Vader 412) and on its own it sounded so fucking good. Splooge. That is all.


----------



## pink freud (Nov 30, 2009)

Buro said:


> I don´t find a seller of avatar in Europe



FAQ's

"*Are your products available in other countries? YES* * Canada * ..YES .we now ship there directly. Use the same shipping figure as shown, then add $33 for the fedex broker fee. That is the total to us. You'll have to pay the Canadian government whatever taxes are due. 
* Australia* Geoff Whitehead at the 4wd workshop, 16 wells road Frankston 3199 Victoria and the phone number 03 97861818
* Holland * Rob at Wiersma Global Products   www.wiersmaglobalproducts.nl, Albert Hahnweg 148, 7242EL, Lochem, +31613201906
 *For other countries, please check with a freight forwarder like shopUSA.com ...we can ship to them and they forward to you. You can also google*
* Freight forwarders in the US and shop for the best rates."*


----------



## iff (Nov 30, 2009)

pink freud said:


> FAQ's
> 
> "*Are your products available in other countries? YES* * Canada * ..YES .we now ship there directly. Use the same shipping figure as shown, then add $33 for the fedex broker fee. That is the total to us. You'll have to pay the Canadian government whatever taxes are due.
> * Australia* Geoff Whitehead at the 4wd workshop, 16 wells road Frankston 3199 Victoria and the phone number 03 97861818
> ...



They're shipping to Canada again! They weren't for a while because of customs problems or something...


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 18, 2009)

mesa 2x12 w/ v30's, around 200 usd


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 18, 2009)

The Mesa Rectifier cabs sound incredible. I have a 4x12, and I couldn't see that changing any time soon. I haven't tried the 2x12, but I could only assume that it's amazing. Another cab you may want to consider is the Framus 2x12 CB. It has V-30's in it, which are the same speakers in the Orange and Mesa cabs. Framus is top-notch as far as quality goes and it'll probably be more affordable than the Mesa, Orange or ENGL and is a German company, so it shouldn't be too hard to come by in Europe.

Check it out: Framus international

Found one here for only 289 euro http://www.thomann.de/fr/framus_fr212_cb.htm


----------

